# Liquid ice melt



## VoG (Sep 22, 2020)

Love spraying with my flowzone backpack and was looking into getting some liquid ice melt for the winter. Anyone have any suggestions or a favorite brand? I ordered viper elite off Amazon but the order is delayed which is never a good sign.


----------

